# See PS3 Crash !



## PrinceHeart (Nov 19, 2006)

A brand new Playstation 3 is purchased and ....


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Nov 19, 2006)

awesome...


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 19, 2006)

smashmyps3.com . they did this with ipod too.  the ps3 came with donation money from the ps3 haters , but it was fun to watch.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Nov 20, 2006)

They would had given the console to me and i would had made a wooden replica and video-record it while smashing it  Would had been more fun then !!


----------

